# Yard-Bug Question



## LazerFlash (Oct 26, 2014)

I was given a Yard-Bug riding mower by my BIL. When I got it home, the battery was dead, so I jumped it from my truck. It started and ran for a few minutes, but I discovered that the fuel line was leaking. I replaced the fuel line and the filter, along with the battery. Now, it will only start and continue to run if I elevate the gas tank out of it's normal position. This has me stumped. A neighbor wandered over and suggested that perhaps the carburetor diaphragm was bad. Is this a possibility? I thought that diaphragm carburetors were only used on really small engines - like string trimmers and the like.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What engine is on that,lazerflash ?
Try to post the engine #s,and we can go from there.
You ARE correct,as far as the diaphragm carbs. Most are used on pushers/snowblowers.
I'll look,in the meantime,to see if I can find out.
It's very possible you need a vacuum-type fuel pump.

UPDATE : This has a 9hp Briggs engine,and it DOES need a vacuum-operated fuel pump.
https://www.google.com/search?q=Vac....20013j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Might be the wrong fuel filter.


----------



## LazerFlash (Oct 26, 2014)

Sorry for the long delay... shortly after I posted here, there was a string of personal and family health issues. This is the first time I've had a chance to get back on here.

That said, here are the engine specifics: The engine is an 8.5hp Briggs & Stratton 198700-series engine. There is no fuel pump visible on the engine. The filter was purchased directly from a repair shop worker who looked the engine up and gave me what they said was the correct filter.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, there's no fuel pump,on that engine.
So, check the obvious,first.
Remove the float bowl,and support the float,with your finger. open the fuel shut off valve,(if equipped ),and them slowly let the float down.
It should let fuel flow,when the float drops 1/4 " ,and stop when raised up.
If it doesn't flow fuel, take the fuel line off,at the carb,and see if any fuel flows,if it does,clean the carb.
If it doesn't,blow back throgh the fuel line,with the cap off,and listen for a bubbling sound.
No sound,or hard to blow through,then there's a problem in the line,or tank outlet.


----------

